# creatve game port(soundblaster 5.1 live driver)



## eddynsue (Oct 30, 2007)

does anyone know how to update the drivers for vista OS using soundblaster live 5.1 soundcard they dont seem to exist, seems im not the only one with this problem


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try *this driver*. But, I don't think Vista supports the gameport.

Please do not double post. I have deleted your other thread.


----------

